
Top Domains by Number of HN Submissions - solipsist
http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_number_of_submissions
======
dotBen
I would like to see some analysis of which users are posting those urls.

A few months ago I did a cursory analysis of all techcrunch links submitted to
HN and found that 40% of the links were submitted by the same 6 people - who
submitted very little else.

Making me wonder if TC hires interns to submit their urls to places like HN -
which from their point of view would make good business sense. But is
ultimately bad for HN.

~~~
spcmnspff
Both TC and HN are interested in tech startups so I wouldn't be surprised if
there were just people who submit on sight as they pop up on their rss feeds
because of the karma on offer.

------
brudgers
What I find interesting is that the median scores are so low for most of the
sites - none of the top ten sites has a median above 2, and there are only six
sites with a median above 2 in the whole list. Not that I am sure what it
says, but in the context of recent discussion about improving HN using reverse
karma for submissions and similar ideas it seems to indicate the degree to
which acquiring points is somewhat based on luck of the draw - i.e. there have
been about 5000 crappy _TechCrunch_ stories posted to HN which could not get
more than two points even though a story gets additional points each time it
is submitted.

------
russell_h
That list is dominated by sites that produce a lot of content.

This one is much more interesting to me:
<http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_median_points>

------
johnfn
I find it really interesting that the website with the highest average points
per submission (in the top 100) is Reddit. Perhaps their model does tend too
much towards mindless posts, but they clearly produce fantastic content too.

------
lpolovets
Amusingly, reddit has the highest average score among the top 100 domains.

------
orijing
How is HN at handling duplicate submissions?

~~~
syaz1
By URL. Try submitting a URL you already see and you'll be redirected to that
submission instead.

